# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Your Worst Fear

## Cuchculan

If you had to pick one thing, what would you pick? I know with anxiety and other mental health issues we get a lot of fears. But some are stronger than others. Kind of like we have one major fear and a load of smaller fears. Tell us your biggest fear?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Hi Cuchculan,
My worst fear is no-one believing me. I’m telling you the truth but no one believes me. It comes from my childhood.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My biggest fear is something happening to one of my kids. They are my whole world. They are my everything.

----------


## kevinjoseph

That this life is all there is, except for eternal oblivion after we die.  We experience nothing in particular, but it goes on for eternity.  Kind of like the idea of limbo, but you can't get out.

----------


## Otherside

That the medication stops working completely, my condition gets considerably worse, and I'm not able to do anything at all because of it.

----------


## Freckles

Natural disasters.

----------


## Cassie

Being alive is my biggest fear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

